# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  قولي بسم الله و توكلي على الله مع خلطة و زيت الخزامي لعلاج كل مشاكل الشعر

## بنت الزلاق

** 

*بفضل من الله ( خلطة الخزامي + زيت الخزامي )لاقو نجاح كبير خارج وداخل المنتديات*  


*أولا*
*اعشاب الخزامي هي مجموعة اعشاب طبيعيه 100% تستخدم كعلاج للشعر خاليه من الحناء*
*و لا تلون الشعر و لا تؤثر على لون او صبغة الشعر ممكن بعد استخدام الأعشاب تصبغين*
*شعرج و انتي مطمئنه اما استخدام الحنه بكون اختياري اذا حابه* 
*تضيفينه على حسب رغبتج* 
**


*مفعولها خيالي للعنايه بالشعر والتخلص من التساقط بشكل نهائي بإذن الله وتقوية الشعر وتحفيز الجذورعلى النمو وملأ الفراغات في مقدمة الشعر والاماكن المتفرقه في فروة الرأس* 
*هالكلام من موقع الشركه اللي اطلب منه الخلطه وللأسف كلهم اجانب ويستعملون* 
*اشياء طبيعيـــه للشعر وخلو لنا الاصباغ والكيماويات الي دمرت شعرنا وتجاربهم* 
*ماليه الموقع من صور والكلام والمديح* 
*صور لنتايج الخلطه من الموقع اللي اطلبهه منه* 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
*صور لعلاج الشعر من الموقع اللي اطلب منه الخلطه*  
*هذي صوره مكبره للشعره المتقصفه الضعيفه* 
** 
*بعد العلاج الشعره قويه المعالجه بالخلطه*
**  

*لكل من تعاني من مشاكل الشعر لا داعي للهم والتفكير توكلي لى الله ثم على اعشاب الخزامي التي تعتبرعلاج لـــحل جميع مشاكل الشعر وبدون مبالغه فعلآ اعشاب الخزامي هي خيرعلاج لجميع*
*مشاكل الشعر والتجربه خير برهان ودعي الخلطات المممزوجه بالكيماويات وابدئي من جديد*
*واهتمي بشعرج بطريقه مضمونه وطبيعيه اعشاب الخزامي الحل الاكيد والمجرب مني*
*شخصيآ ومن جميع الاهل والاقارب والحمد لله اصبحت لي فئه كبيره*
*من المجربات عبر المنتديات والانترنت* 
*اعشاب الخزامي علاج متكامل للشعر ودايما اقول قبل استخدام أي شي التسمية والتوكل على الله* 
*من اول يوم راح تشوفين النتيجة المبهرة ان شاء الله راح تشوفين شعر صحي ورائع* 
*\\ لمعة رهيبة* 
*\\ يوقف التساقط* 
*\\ مغذي كامل لفروة الراس* 
*\\ يكثف الشعر وتقويه* 
*\\ يطوله* 
*\\ يعالج الشعر الابيض(الشيب) بمداومة الاستعمال*
*\\ ينعم الشعر بطريقه طبيعيه*
*\\ يقضي على القشره بشكل نهائي بإذن الله*  
*خلطة الخزامي طبيعية مية بالمية والله علي شاهد ان الخلطه و الاعشاب*
*مش موجوده فالدوله بل تصنع ضمن شركه متخصصه في الاعشاب الخاصه بعلاج الشعر في الهند* 
*تتكون من* 
*( خلطة اعشاب )*
*الابراهيمي - الاملج - النيم - تريفالا - شيكاكاي* 
** 
*(حبوب اللقاح غذاء ملكات النحل لعلاج التساقط و تطويل الشعر)* 
** 
*( فيتامينات عشبيه خاصه لتغذية الشعر )* 
** 
*وكل هالاعشاب و الفيتامينات بالاضافه الى اعشاب خاصه تخلط مع بعض* 
*اعشاب الخزامي تستخدم مره واحده في الاسبوع* 
*طريقة خلط الاعشاب* 
*فنجانين زيت جوز الهند*
*علبة روب ( زبادي )*
*3 ملاعق عسل* 
*ماء دافي للعجن*  
*ملاحظات مهمه*
*\\ إضافة عصير نصف ليمونه للشعر الدهني* 
*\\ تخلط جميع المقادير وتترك لتتخمر 4 ساعات* 
*ممكن تسوينها فالليل وتستعملينها الصبح* 
*\\ توضع على الشعر من الجذور وحتى*
*الاطراف وتلف بالنايلون وتترك لمدة 3 ساعات فقط* 
*\\ تغسل بالماء الدافئ والبلسم فقط*
*طريقة وضع الاعشاب بالصور مثل طريقة وضع الحناء بالضبط*  



*اعشاب الخزامي 750 جرام* 
*سعر اعشاب الخزامي 400 درهم و التوصيل يد بيد لباب بيتج عن طريق مندوب* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## بنت الزلاق

*

ثانيا 

زيت الخزامي نتايجه مضمونة 100% ومفعوله أكيد ومجرب من الكثيرات وسعيدات بنتيجته على 

شعرهم حيث طول بمعدل كبير و خف التساقط منه بدرجة كبيرة ونمى لهم شـــعر

جديد من الجذور كثيف وطويل بفضل الله ومنته عشان جذي حبيت اعرضه لكم من جديد




زيت الخزامي هو عباره عن مجموعة زيوت مركزه طبيعيه 100% يستخدم كعلاج طبيعي

مكثف يعمل على زيادة طول الشعر بشل سريع و يحل معظم مشاكل الشعر الخشن 

والمموج و المتساقط و المتقصف والمتضرر والتالف من التمليس والريلاكس 

ومن الصبغات والمواد الكيميائية الضارة ومن كثرة إستعمال 

الفير والسيشوار والحرارة على الشعر

مميزات هذا الزيت 

يطول الشعر بمعدل 5 سانتي في الشهر 

هو الزيت الوحيد اللي ينعم الشعر ويخفف التموجات

يغذي الشعر ويعيد بناء بصيلات الشعر ويحفز نموه من الجذور 

يكثف الشعر ويغلظه ويملأ الفراغات في فروة الشعر 

يمنع التساقط والتقصف 

يقضي على القشرة بإذن الله

يهدأ من آلام الصداع 

مناسب للأطفال الصغار والنساء والرجال 

كل هذا بالإضافة للطول و النعومه الملفت للأنظار لشعرك

طريقة الاستعمال

الغرشه تحتوي على لتر تقريبا من الزيت تكفيج لأستعمال 4 شهور يستعمل الزيت يوم وترك 

يوضع على فروة الرأس مع التدليك لمدة لا تقل عن دقيقتين وعلى باقي الشعر حتى

الاطراف يترك لمده ساعتين ممكن الزيادة لكن ليس اقل من ساعتين ثم يغسل 

الشعر بأي نوع من انواع الشامبو انا عن نفسي انام فيه و في بنات شرو 

مني يحطونه بشعرهم و يروحون الدوام لأنه ريحته جدا عاديه 

والنتيجة تبدأ بالظهور في أول إسبوع ينعم الشعر و تقل التموجات و الشعر يصبح سهل التسريح 

والتساقط يقل بشكل ملحوظ ومع مواصلة العلاج يبدأ الشعر الجديد بالنمو من الجذور 

وبتلاحظين شعرج بيكثف وبيطول أسرع من أول 

هذي صورة بنت اختي كان شعرهه خفيف و ما يطول و عقب استخدام شهر شوفو النتيجه

شعرهه طول و صار كثيف و امهه وحليلهه مستانسه على النتيجه وايد صارت 

تحط شباصات و ربطات لشعر البنوته 



هذي صورة لزبونه استخدمت الزيت شهر و نص و ما زالت تطلبه مني و تستخدمه

بشكل مستمر لانه زوجهه يحب الشعر الطويل



تحتوي العلبه على لتر من زيت الخزامي

سعر العلبه 200 درهم و التوصيل سلم و استلم

عن طريق شركة توصيل 


طبعا سعر المجموعه (خلطة الخزامي +زيت الخزامي ) 600 درهم 

و التوصيل متـــــوفر لجـــميع المناطق 

اللي تحب تطلب تعطيني هالبيانات 

عدد العلب المطلوبه

الإسم 

رقم الموبايل 

العنوان 

يتبع التجارب*

----------


## بنت الزلاق

*



المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجميه وافتخر 
السلام عليكم 
هلا حبيبتي بعد استخدامي لاعشاب الخزامي حسين ان شعري عادت له حيويته ولمعته 
والزيت من ثالث استخدام وقف الساقط والحمد لله وعطاني لمعه وقوه في شعري 
واحس ان شعري ينبت من جديد وحتى الفراغات امتلأت بشعر صغير 
وجزاك الجنه ونعيمها اختي وحابه اطلب حق اختي







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمامة البيت 
من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله .....
من هذا المنبر احب اشكر اختي ام عمر الي كانت صادقه معي بكل كلمه والآن اجني ثمرات صدقها 
والله يخوني التعبير ويعجز لساني اتجاهها وكلمة شكر في حقها قليل والله لن انساكي في الدعاء فهي الانسانه الوحيده 
التي اعادة ثقتي بنفسي بعد استخدامي لاعشاب الخزامي حسيت شعري عادت له حيويته ولمعه وزيت الصبار من ثاني استخدام وقف
التساقط والحمد لله عطاني قوه في شعري احس ان شعي ينبت من جديد وحتى الفراغات امتلأة بشعر صغير 
جزاك الجنه ونعيمها اختي ام عمر







الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فواله بوظبي 
صدق بصراحه انا كنت فاقده الامل شعري خفيف
من المقدمه ويطيح بشكل فضيع وجاف والله يابنات منتدانا الغالي صدق حسيت فرق اعشاب 
الخزامي عطتني امل في شعري انا توني فترة بسيطه استخدم 
الاعشاب و خف التساقط وشعري فيه لمعه والله يشهد علي اني صادقه ..صراحه ادعيلج من 
كل قلبي انج وفرتينا هالاعشاب الله يبارك في رزقج لانج صادقه في كلامج وانا بكوووون
زبونتج للابد واكيد ماراح استغني عن بضاعتج وراح اخبرج بانتايج اول باول تحياتي وفائق احترامي لج حبيبيتي...







الزوجة الحنون 
أنصحكم أنصحكم أنصحكم 
وعن تجربة الاعشاب رااااائعه جدددا للشعر..
ومذهلة في إطالته بشكل رهيب..
وأنا أستخدمها بين فترة وفترة..
الله يجزيج خير







لولو ماري 
جزيت خيرآ اختي الكريمه على العلاج .. الراااائع .. 
والصرااحه .. اعشاب الخزامي.. واااايد مفيده...
اتغذي الشعر وتحافظ عليه من التقصف واهم شي اني افتكيت من شي اسمه فرد
احس انه شعري اتعدل وااايد .. مع اني توني حطيت الاعشاب مرتين بس







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة من لك غيري 
الله يوفقج ويرضى عليج اختي اصراحه كل بضاعتج مشكوره 
عليها هالبيع واللا بلاش شي يستفيد منه الناس وندعيلج من قلبنا.
ويزاج الله خير. 
خلاااااااااص توبه ما استعمل الفرد ولا الصبغات مره ثانيه وبداوم على استعمال 
حناء الخزامي







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدة نشيطـة
اهلين بكتب لج تجربتي بعد استعمال اعشاب الخزامي
اولآ انا شريتها من خارج المنتدى لاني اعرف ام محمد شخصيآ 
شعري كثف والحمد لله ما اشوف شعري يتساقط حتى وانا اغسله 
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام نوسه الحلو 
وانا اعجنها واخمرها من ليل لين يوم ثاني جريب الظهر
واحطها مره بالاسبوع شعري طال عليها وثقل وصار كثيف وقوي
مشكوره عزيزتي ام محمد وانتضري مني اتصال 
ابي اطلب 3 اعشاب خزامي 
ensana_8 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 
صراااااااحه انا شعرررررري
كاااااااان رااااايح فيهاااا كششششششششه ومافيه لاحياااااااة ولاحيوووووويه 
وصرااااااحه شعري اعلن استسلاااامه وملله من 
كثرررررررررررر الخلطاااااااات ولللاسف مااكااااااان فيه اي نتييييجه
ملحوضه 
لييييين ماهداااااااني الله لهالخلطه وبصرااااااحه
الكل لااااااحظ التغيير بشعري))والله يجزاها كل خير صاحبه هالخلطه))
نعووومه ولمعاااااان وطااال تقريبا بعد ثاني استعمال







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غنج 
هلا اختي ^^
عساج بخير وعافية 
اختي بغيت اطلب منج اعشاب الخزامي 
طبعا هاي مب اول مره .., 
والله نتيجته وايد حلوة .., انا فسكن الجامعة الكل يسألني من اول يوم داومت فيه لين آخر يوم قبل لا اجز 
ولا نص بنات السكن قالوا لي 
شعرج ها طبيعي؟؟ 
حتى مره وحده قالت لي ها شعرج .. ولا باروكه لدرجة انها سحبت شعري عسب تتأكد 
وامي حلفت علي ما اقصة ولا افتحه جدام حد 
والله جد نتيجة غير طبيعية 
اللحين عاد ابا اطلب مرة ثانية







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *عروس الجنه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيت اكتبلكم عن الاعشاب 
استعملتها وواضبت عليها 3 اسابيع وكل اللى فى البيت انبهرو من نتيجة الاعشاب على شعرى انا واختى
وباذن الله بطلب منها الاعشاب وبطلب منها كميه علشان خايفه صراحه حد من اهلى يطلبها منى وتكون مخلصه عندها
على العموم انا انصحكم بالاعشاب لكل من يعانى بتساقط وخشونه وتقصف فى الشعر
واسفه على الاطاله


*

----------


## unique flower

مووووووووفقة

----------


## بنت الزلاق

الله اكبر

----------


## بنت الزلاق

سبحآن الله

----------


## بنت الزلاق

استغفـر الله

----------


## بنت الزلاق

للرفع

----------


## بنت الزلاق

للرفــع

----------


## بنت الزلاق

استغفـر الله

----------


## بنت الزلاق

الله اكبر

----------


## بنت الزلاق

استغفـر الله

----------


## بنت الزلاق

الله اكبر

----------


## بنت الزلاق

سبحـآن الله

----------


## بنت الزلاق

الله اكبر

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يا خَالق الرَاحّه ؛ وگلتُگ أمّريَ ، وأسّتودَعتُگ همِّي ،
فـَ بَشرنِي بمَا يفّتحَ مَداخِل السعادھ فِي قلبِيّ .. !

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يا خَالق الرَاحّه ؛ وگلتُگ أمّريَ ، وأسّتودَعتُگ همِّي ،
فـَ بَشرنِي بمَا يفّتحَ مَداخِل السعادھ فِي قلبِيّ .. !

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــنّّّ

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يا خَالق الرَاحّه ؛ وگلتُگ أمّريَ ، وأسّتودَعتُگ همِّي ،
فـَ بَشرنِي بمَا يفّتحَ مَداخِل السعادھ فِي قلبِيّ .. !

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــنّّّ

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يا خَالق الرَاحّه ؛ وگلتُگ أمّريَ ، وأسّتودَعتُگ همِّي ،
فـَ بَشرنِي بمَا يفّتحَ مَداخِل السعادھ فِي قلبِيّ .. !

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يا خَالق الرَاحّه ؛ وگلتُگ أمّريَ ، وأسّتودَعتُگ همِّي ،
فـَ بَشرنِي بمَا يفّتحَ مَداخِل السعادھ فِي قلبِيّ .. !

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يا خَالق الرَاحّه ؛ وگلتُگ أمّريَ ، وأسّتودَعتُگ همِّي ،
فـَ بَشرنِي بمَا يفّتحَ مَداخِل السعادھ فِي قلبِيّ .. !

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يا خَالق الرَاحّه ؛ وگلتُگ أمّريَ ، وأسّتودَعتُگ همِّي ،
فـَ بَشرنِي بمَا يفّتحَ مَداخِل السعادھ فِي قلبِيّ .. !,,,,

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يا خَالق الرَاحّه ؛ وگلتُگ أمّريَ ، وأسّتودَعتُگ همِّي ،
فـَ بَشرنِي بمَا يفّتحَ مَداخِل السعادھ فِي قلبِيّ .. !

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يا خَالق الرَاحّه ؛ وگلتُگ أمّريَ ، وأسّتودَعتُگ همِّي ،
فـَ بَشرنِي بمَا يفّتحَ مَداخِل السعادھ فِي قلبِيّ .. !

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يا خَالق الرَاحّه ؛ وگلتُگ أمّريَ ، وأسّتودَعتُگ همِّي ،
فـَ بَشرنِي بمَا يفّتحَ مَداخِل السعادھ فِي قلبِيّ .. !

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يا خَالق الرَاحّه ؛ وگلتُگ أمّريَ ، وأسّتودَعتُگ همِّي ،
فـَ بَشرنِي بمَا يفّتحَ مَداخِل السعادھ فِي قلبِيّ .. !

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهم اشفِ من اتعبهُ مرضه
و تأخر شفاءهُ و قل دواءه وأنتَ عونهُ وشفاؤه,,,,

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهم اشفِ من اتعبهُ مرضه
و تأخر شفاءهُ و قل دواءه وأنتَ عونهُ وشفاؤه

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهم اشفِ من اتعبهُ مرضه
و تأخر شفاءهُ و قل دواءه وأنتَ عونهُ وشفاؤه

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهمّ انظر اليّنا نظرة رِضآ تَهْدِي بِهآ قُلُوُبنآ ،وتَغْفِر بِها ذنُوبنآ، وتَردّنا بِها إلَيك رَدًا جَمِيلاً ♥ :Smile:  ツ

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهمّ انظر اليّنا نظرة رِضآ تَهْدِي بِهآ قُلُوُبنآ ،وتَغْفِر بِها ذنُوبنآ، وتَردّنا بِها إلَيك رَدًا جَمِيلاً ♥ :Smile:  ツ

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهم ابعد عني ،،،
تغير القلب من غير حجة ،،،
والعداوة بعد المحبة ،،، 
والخيبة فيما احسنت الظن به .. ..

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهم ابعد عني ،،،
تغير القلب من غير حجة ،،،
والعداوة بعد المحبة ،،، 
والخيبة فيما احسنت الظن به .. ..

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهمّ انظر اليّنا نظرة رِضآ تَهْدِي بِهآ قُلُوُبنآ ،وتَغْفِر بِها ذنُوبنآ، وتَردّنا بِها إلَيك رَدًا جَمِيلاً ♥ ツ

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهمّ انظر اليّنا نظرة رِضآ تَهْدِي بِهآ قُلُوُبنآ ،وتَغْفِر بِها ذنُوبنآ، وتَردّنا بِها إلَيك رَدًا جَمِيلاً ♥ ツ

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهمّ انظر اليّنا نظرة رِضآ تَهْدِي بِهآ قُلُوُبنآ ،وتَغْفِر بِها ذنُوبنآ، وتَردّنا بِها إلَيك رَدًا جَمِيلاً ♥ ツ

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهم ابعد عني ،،،
تغير القلب من غير حجة ،،،
والعداوة بعد المحبة ،،، 
والخيبة فيما احسنت الظن به .. ..

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهم ابعد عني ،،،
تغير القلب من غير حجة ،،،
والعداوة بعد المحبة ،،، 
والخيبة فيما احسنت الظن به .. ..

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهم ابعد عني ،،،
تغير القلب من غير حجة ،،،
والعداوة بعد المحبة ،،، 
والخيبة فيما احسنت الظن به .. ..

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهم ابعد عني ،،،
تغير القلب من غير حجة ،،،
والعداوة بعد المحبة ،،، 
والخيبة فيما احسنت الظن به .. ..

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهم ابعد عني ،،،
تغير القلب من غير حجة ،،،
والعداوة بعد المحبة ،،، 
والخيبة فيما احسنت الظن به .. ..

----------


## بنت الزلاق

استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم وأتوب اليه. .
....

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الزلاق

استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم وأتوب اليه

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يَــــآ رَبْ يَسِّرْ لِي طَريــقِي و إفْتَح فِي وَجْهِي أبْــوَآبْ آلــرِّزْقْ

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يَــــآ رَبْ يَسِّرْ لِي طَريــقِي و إفْتَح فِي وَجْهِي أبْــوَآبْ آلــرِّزْقْ

----------


## بنت الزلاق

أﺳَﺄﻟﻚَ ﺍﻟﻠّﻬُﻢ ﻓِﻲ ﻛُﻞّ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺟَﺪﻳﺪ ﺯَﺩﺗَﻪُ ﻓِﻲ ﺣَﻴﺎﺗﻨَﺎ ؛
ﺃﻥ ﺗَﺰﻳﺪَﻧﺎ ﻣَﻌَﻪُ ﺇﻳﻤﺎﻧﺎً ؛ ﻭ ﺭِﺯْﻗﺎً ؛ ﻭَ ﺳَﻌﺎﺩَﺓ ؛ ﻭَ ﺗَﻮﻓِﻴﻘﺎً ~♥.

----------


## بنت الزلاق

استــــــــــــــــــــغفر الله ...***+*استــــــــــــــــــــغفر الله ...***+*استــــــــــــــــــــغفر الله ...***+*

----------


## بنت الزلاق

استــــــــــــــــــــغفر الله ...***+*استــــــــــــــــــــغفر الله ...***+*استــــــــــــــــــــغفر الله ...***+*
,,,,,

----------


## بنت الزلاق

رب إجعله صباح خير ♡ ! ينثرُ طعم الإبتسامة على وجه الأحباب وحقق لهم و لنا ما نشتھي بمشيئتك ..♡ ܓ✿

----------


## بنت الزلاق

رب إجعله صباح خير ♡ ! ينثرُ طعم الإبتسامة على وجه الأحباب وحقق لهم و لنا ما نشتھي بمشيئتك ..♡ ܓ✿

----------


## بنت الزلاق

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله

----------


## بنت الزلاق

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## بنت الزلاق

الله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## بنت الزلاق

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## بنت الزلاق

سبحان ربي الاعلي ،،

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن,,,,

----------


## بنت الزلاق

ربيْ أنتَ المُيسَر ؛ وَ أنتَ المُسهلْ سَهلْ أمَري ؛
وَ حَققْ مَطلبيْ ؛ وَ سَخر لِي مَا هُو خَيراً لِي

----------


## بنت الزلاق

صَلَى عَالحَبيَب قَلبّك يطَيبَ

----------


## بنت الزلاق

يَــــآ رَبْ يَسِّرْ لِي طَريــقِي و إفْتَح فِي وَجْهِي أبْــوَآبْ آلــرِّزْقْ —

----------


## بنت الزلاق

حينما تُحبُّ الخيرَ لغيرك ؛ يُحبُّك الخيرُ أكثر ! ܓ✿

----------


## بنت الزلاق

كُلمَا أحَسنتَ نيَتك أحَسنَ اللهُ حَالكَ ؛
وَكُلمَا تَمنِيتَ الخَيرَ لِغيرَك ؛ جَاءكَ الخَيرُ مِنَ حَيثُ لآ تَحتَسبّ .. !

----------


## بنت الزلاق

كُلمَا أحَسنتَ نيَتك أحَسنَ اللهُ حَالكَ ؛
وَكُلمَا تَمنِيتَ الخَيرَ لِغيرَك ؛ جَاءكَ الخَيرُ مِنَ حَيثُ لآ تَحتَسبّ .. !,,,,

----------


## بنت الزلاق

{وَاجْعَل لِّي مِن لَّدُنكَ سُلْطَاناً نَّصِيراً}
,,,,

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اجـمل مايقال كل صباح : اللهم إني ۈگلتك امري 
فانت لي خير وكيل ، ودبر لي امري فاني لا احسن التدبير! ܓ✿

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت الزلاق

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## m3andah

مووووفقة

----------

